# Skeeter Pee ( Names/Labels )?



## skramer

Seems like some have come up with clever names for their Skeeter Pee! Just wondering what names and labels have people come up with? Been thinking myself.. HMMM or do you just call it SKEETER PEE?


----------



## Runningwolf

skramer said:


> Seems like some have come up with clever names for their Skeeter Pee! Just wondering what names and labels have people come up with? Been thinking myself.. HMMM or do you just call it SKEETER PEE?



Do a search on here and google for skeeter pee and you'll pull up names and labels including Lon's web site who developed the recipe. You'll be surprised at all you find.


----------



## saintprovogirl

skramer said:


> Seems like some have come up with clever names for their Skeeter Pee! Just wondering what names and labels have people come up with? Been thinking myself.. HMMM or do you just call it SKEETER PEE?



I call mine Sourpuss cause it leaves me a lot of flexibility as far as flavors go. I could just tell my friends had heard enough of me drinking pee so a change was in order.


----------



## skramer

Runningwolf said:


> Do a search on here and google for skeeter pee and you'll pull up names and labels including Lon's web site who developed the recipe. You'll be surprised at all you find.


 I will do that.



saintprovogirl said:


> I call mine Sourpuss cause it leaves me a lot of flexibility as far as flavors go. I could just tell my friends had heard enough of me drinking pee so a change was in order.  Thats what I'm talking about.. I saw yours in your thread. Thx..


----------



## skramer

So this is the original Skeeter Pee?


----------



## skramer

Runningwolf said:


> Do a search on here and google for skeeter pee and you'll pull up names and labels including Lon's web site who developed the recipe. You'll be surprised at all you find.



Tryed to find this before.. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7696&page=4


----------



## Minnesotamaker

skramer said:


> So this is the original Skeeter Pee?



That's the one. I do ask one favor..... if you can. Reference Skeeter Pee somehow if possible so that people who try it and would like to look it up can find the website or forum threads related to it's production and variations. There's a lot of useful information on the web focused around the recipe and techniques, so a search for the original name given can benefit the curious. As for the "front and center" name you choose for your label and the design, that's up to you. Have fun, be safe, and enjoy.


----------



## Runningwolf

Minnesotamaker said:


> That's the one. I do ask one favor..... if you can. Reference Skeeter Pee somehow if possible so that people who try it and would like to look it up can find the website or forum threads related to it's production and variations. There's a lot of useful information on the web focused around the recipe and techniques, so a search for the original name given can benefit the curious. As for the "front and center" name you choose for your label and the design, that's up to you. Have fun, be safe, and enjoy.



There you go folks you heard it from the creator himself! 

Incidentally when I make this again I am going to include the skeeter Pee web site for the disbelievers to look at themselves. Just something real small like an 8 font on the side of the label.


----------



## asherz515

Runningwolf said:


> There you go folks you heard it from the creator himself!
> 
> Incidentally when I make this again I am going to include the skeeter Pee web site for the disbelievers to look at themselves. Just something real small like an 8 font on the side of the label.



I love my skeeter pee...along with the website we need to have some sort of hang tag for our wine with the explanation of why we call it Skeeter Pee...I get many a strange look when people hear me talking about my "Pee"


----------



## Minnesotamaker

asherz515 said:


> I love my skeeter pee...along with the website we need to have some sort of hang tag for our wine with the explanation of why we call it Skeeter Pee...I get many a strange look when people hear me talking about my "Pee"


In mixed company, if you're looking for a shortened name, you could always shorten it to "S-Pee" Saying that you're going home after a hard day at work to drown your sorrows in SPee will elicit inquiries. Saying you're going to drown yourself in Pee would likely generate calls to 911.


----------



## Daisy317

Minnesotamaker said:


> In mixed company, if you're looking for a shortened name, you could always shorten it to "S-Pee" Saying that you're going home after a hard day at work to drown your sorrows in SPee will elicit inquiries. *Saying you're going to drown yourself in Pee would likely generate calls to 911*.



bahaha! That is probably true!


----------



## djrockinsteve

I label all of mine with Skeeter Pee. That's because of all the talk generated about it. Skeeter Pee, did you get any. Yea, what flavor etc.

Original Skeeter Pee, Sour Apple Skeeter Pee, Sour Grape Skeeter Pee, Pineapple Skeeter Pee, Tropical Skeeter Pee, Cranberry Apple Skeeter Pee, and others.

Each has their own little slogan to them. So thankful for the recipe Lon.


----------



## asherz515

Minnesotamaker said:


> In mixed company, if you're looking for a shortened name, you could always shorten it to "S-Pee" Saying that you're going home after a hard day at work to drown your sorrows in SPee will elicit inquiries. Saying you're going to drown yourself in Pee would likely generate calls to 911.



Lol well in most of the circles I travel with the mixed company doesn't mind me talking about my "pee" just when I'm asking my friends how they like my pee I get strange looks. Great stuff though mines been bottled a little under a month and is gone. Luckily I've started another one. Is it bad that I'm already drinking it when it hasn't even completed fermenting?!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

My latest batch is sour apple, so it's the classic yellow color. It further confuses evesdroppers when a transaction takes place. Handing your friend a bottle of yellow liquid and saying something like, "I know you really enjoyed my Pee last week, here's some more; I bottled it last night." In those situations, I try to use the full name; I don't need any kinky office rumours going around.


----------



## saintprovogirl

Minnesotamaker said:


> My latest batch is sour apple, so it's the classic yellow color. It further confuses evesdroppers when a transaction takes place. Handing your friend a bottle of yellow liquid and saying something like, "I know you really enjoyed my Pee last week, here's some more; I bottled it last night." In those situations, I try to use the full name; I don't need any kinky office rumours going around.



Lon, what did you put in the skeeter to make it apple flavored? That sounds absolutely dilicious! Is it just apple juice?


----------



## asherz515

Minnesotamaker said:


> My latest batch is sour apple, so it's the classic yellow color. It further confuses evesdroppers when a transaction takes place. Handing your friend a bottle of yellow liquid and saying something like, "I know you really enjoyed my Pee last week, here's some more; I bottled it last night." In those situations, I try to use the full name; I don't need any kinky office rumours going around.



That looks yum Lon. I guess it doesn't matter what I call it at this point my first batch is gone  everyone loved my tasty pee. The name and comments o get from those drinking it are interesting for sure but everyone loves it. I will always have one in my fermentor it just goes to darn quick. For now is it bad to drink my cloudy pee? Its still fermenting but tastes fantastic!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

The green apple Skeeter Pee was an 18 gallon batch. I had a hard cider kit laying around that I hadn't used yet. I decided to use it as a base for an extra large batch of Skeeter Pee. I started the cider kit according to directions and let it get heavily into it's ferment. I then used the entire thing as the slurry/starter for the Skeeter Pee. The kit comes with a concentrated apple post ferment addition, so I added this in when I did my final sweetening. Turned out very tasty. The kit cost is reasonable and incorporating it into a batch of Skeeter Pee tripled the final volume. It tastes super and is "harder" than the cider kit would have been alone.


----------



## saintprovogirl

Minnesotamaker said:


> The green apple Skeeter Pee was an 18 gallon batch. I had a hard cider kit laying around that I hadn't used yet. I decided to use it as a base for an extra large batch of Skeeter Pee. I started the cider kit according to directions and let it get heavily into it's ferment. I then used the entire thing as the slurry/starter for the Skeeter Pee. The kit comes with a concentrated apple post ferment addition, so I added this in when I did my final sweetening. Turned out very tasty. The kit cost is reasonable and incorporating it into a batch of Skeeter Pee tripled the final volume. It tastes super and is "harder" than the cider kit would have been alone.



Mmmm...now that sounds right up my ally. I'll have to do something like that; plus the triple the recipe is pretty good too with how fast it goes. I know I'll probably always have a batch going. Ones half way through right now and I'm starting one with grape slurry come next week.


----------



## Brian

Nice Lon.. That is a great idea! I am so glad I found this place we have some very imaginative people on here..


----------



## TomMonger

This is the label I used on my first batch, which I bottled 2-1/2 weeks ago! The "pee" came out awesome! I'm on my 2nd batch now 

-Tom in Scranton, PA


----------



## Runningwolf

That label looks really cool!

Nice job!


----------



## Redtrk

I like it!


----------



## TomMonger

Thank you so much! I love creating labels almost as much as I love making Pee


----------



## Brian

Great label Tom!! Very nice job..


----------



## tjbryner

Well I had to start my 2nd batch of this stuff and come up with a label. I think I putting this in 12 oz bottles for controlled consumption


----------



## Runningwolf

very nice lable. I like the blackberry on the lemon.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

Seeing labels like this sure has me wishing I knew what I was doing.....I'm lucky to print out a pic with some writing on it....wanted a tutorial on lable making, should fit well on this site...........chuck g


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

:Seeing labels like this sure has me wishing I knew what I was doing.....I'm lucky to print out a pic with some writing on it....wanted a tutorial on lable making, should fit well on this site...........chuck g


----------



## djrockinsteve

Many of us use the Avery program. Very easy and somewhat flexible. Once I have a basic template I just use that one for awhile and change the picture and/or type.

I save them in folders marked wine labels 2008, 2009, 2010 etc.


----------



## Putterrr

I use the avery 3.5 inch diskette labels. Easy to apply and peel off without any soaking. Works for me.

Cheers


----------



## skramer

The Skeeter Pee is a HUGE hit with everyone who trys it. I can't keep it in the house. On our forth batch!! Tryin to load the my label!!


----------

